# Westin Club Regina, Cancun, 2/22/14



## TimeShare Junky (Jan 13, 2014)

2 bedroom, [700.00]  2/22 to 3/1


----------



## PamMo (Jan 13, 2014)

You might want to change your price to $700 - the maximum rate allowed for posting here. Otherwise, your post will be deleted.


----------



## TimeShare Junky (Jan 14, 2014)

*Still Available, 700.00*

Still Available


----------



## TimeShare Junky (Jan 17, 2014)

*Still Available, 700.00*

Still Available


----------

